# Knicks vs Bulls: Jan 18, 2006



## USSKittyHawk

*vs







*
*Knicks (13-23) vs Bulls (15-22)*
*Jan 18, 2006 8:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*United Center*
*Chicago, IL*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks
Curry/AD/Lee/Nate/Steph




































*
*Bulls*
*Chandler/Sweetney/Nocioni/Hinrich/Duhon*
*




































*​*
*


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Good luck guys...

I like NY on this one...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## USSKittyHawk

This is one game I want to win badly. They have something I want, and that's the 8th seed. They just lost back to back games to Indiana and had a heartbreaking lost to Melo's Nuggets. They may be a little grumpy come Wed night. With that said, we must focus on two things. Getting the ball to Curry and getting Frye involved early. This should be their type of matchup due to the fact the Bulls don't have much of a front line anymore. Tyson has been playing in a funk lately, so that is an even bigger opportunity to captalize. I'm sure Coach Skiles going to sic the zone defense on our behinds so we have time to practice our offense against that zone. You hear me LB? PRACTICE! Don't let me down guys get that win and run out of the building like your gym shorts is on fire because the Pistons are up next after the baby Bulls.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Kitty said:


> Getting the ball to Curry



Give him the rock early, and often, because I'm sure he's going to have a big game against his old squad...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!*


----------



## KVIP112

wizards are in 8th kitty


----------



## JT

Eddy Curry goes for 30/20


----------



## ace20004u

You guys should probably expect Crawford to have a big night too. You will recall what he did to the Bulls last time we met.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

No Marbury=a problem for the Knicks.


----------



## knicksfan

Marbury or not get the ball into curry early and often and we will be fine. Let Jamal play some point guard to take it to his old team.


----------



## Truknicksfan

We need a win badly and the Patrick Ewing curse kicks in and puts marbury on the bench....what else is new lol.

P.S Kitty there was a article in Newsday yesturday about why 1050 comes in bad every where. I thought it was funny since we had just talked about it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Truknicksfan said:


> P.S Kitty there was a article in Newsday yesturday about why 1050 comes in bad every where. I thought it was funny since we had just talked about it.


What did the article say? Due to Steph's big old head the reception is bad? :laugh:


----------



## Truknicksfan

Something about at night time the signal gets broken up easy, and that basiclly they cant do much to fix it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Truknicksfan said:


> Something about at night time the signal gets broken up easy, and that basiclly they cant do much to fix it.


Wow that is terrible, I don't know why they don't go back to WFAN. They are just hurting the fans.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

> Knicks coach Larry Brown said he could go with Nate Robinson as the point guard and Quentin Richardson at the other spot, using Jamal Crawford off the bench to spell both players.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2295457


----------



## BrettNYK

Ugh, this sucks. I have a channel that the Bulls play most of their games on (WGN), but of course the one night they play the Knicks, they aren't on that channel.

Anyways, I think that we'll beat them. Just give Curry the damn ball. We've given it to him early in the game, but he needs it more often than just in the first quarter. We gave up four picks, Michael Sweetney, and Tim Thomas for a reason. Give Curry the ball!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

46 all at halftime. Quentin Richardson has looked good so far shooting the ball. (4-5, 1-1 from three) Davis has 8 points and 6 rebounds, Frye's been called for two moving picks, and Robinson picked up three fouls. For the Bulls, Gordon's got 12 and Deng 8. Darius Songaila has 8 points off the bench in 9 minutes of play.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

We may have to smack Ben Gordon in the back of the head with the basketball. Jeez.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Or make him watch this hyped preview for Big Momma's House 2 a few times. Why do they keep hyping it? It was mentioned way too many times during the Nets game too. Ugh!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Good steal by Robinson


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Krstic All Star said:


> Or make him watch this hyped preview for Big Momma's House 2 a few times. Why do they keep hyping it? It was mentioned way too many times during the Nets game too. Ugh!


That movie looks awlful..lol

Ugh! The refs are stinking up the place, that call on Nate to send him to the bench was terrible.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Seriously how many blocks are the Bulls getting? I don't understand it. Every time Curry gets inside they aren't calling a blasted foul! Ugh!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Hinrich big old head bumps into AD. Time out NY.

59-58 Knicks less than 4 minutes remaining.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Knicks called for 20 fouls, Bulls 13...


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Skiles shut up because you are getting all the calls in this game. We aren't getting anything. Here goes another block by the Bulls, pathetic.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Right now it's Richardson against Gordon for who can outscore the other...

Richardson blocked by Deng on the break...

Basket by Hinrich the other way


----------



## Krstic All-Star

...and a Hinrich steal after his three


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Another foul on Nate, and he just got back in the game. 3 offensive fouls and he just picked up his 5th fouls. I don't usually complain about the refs, but they are giving the Bulls this win. Bad officiating....just awlful.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

This is ridiculous.


----------



## The True Essence

alot of offensive fouls, but the knicks are giving the refs good reason to call the offensive fouls.

either way...someone get on ben gordon.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Nocioni for three... nine point lead...


----------



## USSKittyHawk

77-68 Bulls less than 9 minutes remaining. Largest lead of the game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Curry dives for a loose ball, collides with Gordon. He's down, hurt his neck.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Another offensive foul - on Chandler. Lots of offensive fouls this game.

Robinson shoots, fouled by Gordon on a wild shot.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Gordon reverse and a foul, fouled by Davis


----------



## Krstic All-Star

T on Skiles!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

David Lee is called for a phantom foul. Come on..what the hell is going with the league? The refs have been awlful so far this season.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Lee 'fouls' Nocioni, who flops and gets the call after getting a shot in while fighting for position. Knicks in the penalty with 4:43 remaining. 

Seven point deficit


----------



## USSKittyHawk

About time we get a damn call that goes our way. Nate goes to the line to shoot 3 after being fouled behind the arc by Ben.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Robinson fouled by Gordon on a three point attempt. Can get them to within 4.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Hits all three


----------



## USSKittyHawk

86-82 Bulls less than 4 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Bulls are going cold and we can't captalize...Frye misses a jumper that he should have made. Ugh!!! Frye had another wide open shot and didn't take it but instead drives and travels instead. Just terrible.


----------



## The True Essence

im not one to complain...but..

that was not a travel. he kept his pivot foot....a little ridiculous that something so basic they cannot comprehend


----------



## Krstic All-Star

THe fact that it came after a great save on one play, and a key rebound on another...


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Chandler really has hands of stone.

Nocioni actually called for a foul


----------



## USSKittyHawk

True, you know I have never complained about refs since posting on BBB net but this ref crew is disgusting. They should be ashamed of themselves. They mind as well suit up for the Bulls and shoot jumpers for them.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Lee with the block!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Lee with the sick block. Nate is fouled and will go to the line to shoot 2.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Tie game!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

This will go down to the wire. Frye with the clutch rebound!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Hinrich scores, 90-88 Bulls. TO Knicks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Hinrich with that stinky pick and roll play and hits the jumper. Bulls up by 2, Knicks call time out..less than 40 seconds remaining.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Bad shot by Robinson before that, driving in on the Bulls big men. Why has Richardson become invisible? He and Davis are the only Knicks shooting over 50%


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Crazy acrobatic drive and shot by Crawfor, scores! Contact, but no call.

20 second timeout by Skiles


----------



## USSKittyHawk

You're right Kristic. Crawford with the field goal, there was contact but no call. You know why? The refs are Bulls fans.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Where was the help for Crawford? Come on man.....you can't let Ben just drive like that. Why didn't LB place Ariza in the game and let him guard him. Poor coaching by LB on that play.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Gordon drives, layup bounces in. Bulls up 2, Knicks TO. The help defense was way too late on that play.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Robinson ties the game!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Nate gets inside and ties the game with 12.6 seconds remaining. I'm still peaved about that last play with Ben Gordon!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Stop Gordon!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I hope LB places Ariza in the game because we need a damn stop.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Good defense this time, good double teaming. Gordon misses, OT


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Overtime here we go we should have double team his behind on that play before that. Damn! Nate has 5 fouls so we are in hot water.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Curry back in the game. Hope he's recovered.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Come on Mo no turnovers in OT, you weasle!!!!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Frye backs down Songaila, turns and hits


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Mo must have heard me crying so he decides to hit a field goal for the first points in OT.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Er, Taylor


----------



## USSKittyHawk

hahahah Duhon trying to get tough with a shove on Mo. Everyone knows Mo says his slick stuff during the game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Taylor and Duhon go at it!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Throw Duhon out of the game!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Personal foul on Taylor, Double technical


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Both ejected now!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Taylor and Dunhon ejected with there second techincal. ahahahahaha I rather have Mo gone than Dunhon..bye bye. Less of a threat to worry about. Yippie!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Turnover by Nate...turns the ball over with his foot. Great! 

96-95 Bulls less than 3 minutes remaining.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Robinson dribbles it off his foot. Except for his FT's in the 4th quarter, he hasn't been so hot tonight.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Deng shoots, phantom foul on Curry. Come on!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

David Lee=14 rebounds so far in the game. He has been all over the place, at least that's one bright spot.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

He is a great rebounder in the making.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Kristic, I think LB forgot Q is on the Knicks. No one can hit a field goal so let Q get a little chance he was hot earlier on.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Knicks up by 1 wth less than 2 minutes remaining.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

No Q is ridiculous. And Robinson is playing badly.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Nate with another turnover. Bulls up by 1.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Scratch that, after Hinrich's field goal the Bulls are up by 3. Nate is killing us with the turnovers. AD is in the stands as we speak something is going on.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I think something happen with his family members and he went into the stands. Where the hell was security? He could have got hurt.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

AD was ejected for leaving the court and going into the stands. I had a Ron Artest flash back.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

He went to where his wife was? Technical foul? This is bizarre.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

OK it was confirmed that AD's wife was up there and some stupid fan was doing something to his wife in the stands.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Now I really want to win this game now, I'm angry.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Security is abysmal. Players' families need protection.


----------



## knicksfan

That woman looked hella young to be AD's wife but ye the announcers said it was.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Why don't LB call a time out!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Crawford fouled on a three! Three FT's coming.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Crawford is fouled and will shoot 3 free throws and try to tie the game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

He choked!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I only saw the last 4 minutse of the game and OT...and this is just a strange, strange game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

C'mon Jamal!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Crawford shoots 2 of 3, and he has been automatic this season. What a wild game....

Bulls up by 1 and call a time out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

You're right Todd, real strange game....very erie. I can't wait to hear the post game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kitty said:


> You're right Todd, real strange game....very erie. I can't wait to hear the post game.


 Yeah, it should be interesting to see what will be said. And what happens with Antonio


----------



## USSKittyHawk

How about putting Q in for a 3 LB you numbskull? If the Bulls hit their free throws.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I don't understand how he just forgets Q exists when we needed offense. What a horrible coaching job by LB.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

I'm not a knicks fan, but I'm hoping they tie it up...I want to see a second OT in this game, just to see what else will happen.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wow


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Crawford three!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Holy ********* Crawford hits the 3 to tie the game. I'm going to die ______________________flatline!!! I can't believe it.


----------



## knicksfan

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wow


got your wish buddy! stay on this board more often to call things like that


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Still 4.6 seconds left


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Now he places Ariza in to guard Gordon.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Gordon hits and wins the game. Ugh!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

knicksfan said:


> got your wish buddy! stay on this board more often to call things like that


 I guess I'm not that lucky afterall


----------



## Krstic All-Star

..... ouch


----------



## USSKittyHawk

I'm disgusted...


----------



## USSKittyHawk

The best thing about this game is the interviews that are coming up. Lord knows I'm not looking forward to nothing else. Now we have the Pistons coming up licking their chops. We are doomed!


----------



## knicksfan

AD AD AD AD!

went downhill all after that


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Brown better take some blame for once. (The refs never will, of course)


----------



## BrettNYK

Kitty said:


> I'm disgusted...


This sucks, now we get to lose to the Pistons and wash away our six game winning streak. What fun...


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Krstic All Star said:


> Brown better take some blame for once. (The refs never will, of course)


I agree 100 percent, LB did a horrible job coaching. I never thought I would say that. He left Q on the bench, failed to put in Ariza on that play in the 4th qtr when Gordon hit the field goal and beat Crawford. I don't know if he is getting old or what but clearly he didn't have a clue what he was doing.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

Lb=magnet For Players Going Into The Stands. Lol


----------



## knicksfan

Kitty said:


> Lb=magnet For Players Going Into The Stands. Lol


I wouldn't call two times in 40 years a magnet Kitty


----------



## USSKittyHawk

knicksfan said:


> I wouldn't call two times in 40 years a magnet Kitty


But when it happens who is the head coach?


----------



## USSKittyHawk

<TABLE class=tablehead cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #225ea8; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>NEW YORK KNICKS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>4-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>8-8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>50</TD><TD>6-16</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>7-13</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*40-88*</TD><TD>*4-9*</TD><TD>*20-23*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*44*</TD><TD>*17*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*6*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*34*</TD><TD>*104*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*45.5%*</TD><TD>*44.4%*</TD><TD>*87.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 23 (25)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR><TR class=stathead><TD style="BACKGROUND: #000000; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=14>CHICAGO BULLS</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Luol Deng, GF</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Mike Sweetney, FC</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Othella Harrington, PF</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Ben Gordon, G</TD><TD>46</TD><TD>14-28</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>32</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Kirk Hinrich, G</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>8-15</TD><TD>2-7</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">FGM-A</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">DREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Tyson Chandler, C</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Darius Songaila, PF</TD><TD>32</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Andres Nocioni, SF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Duhon, PG</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Allen, PF</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Stephen Graham, G</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD noWrap align=left>Jannero Pargo, PG</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=13>DNP COACH'S DECISION</TD></TR><TR class=colhead align=right><TD align=left>TOTALS</TD><TD></TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>DREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*41-85*</TD><TD>*7-20*</TD><TD>*17-27*</TD><TD>*11*</TD><TD>*28*</TD><TD>*39*</TD><TD>*23*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*18*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*106*</TD></TR><TR class=evenrow align=right><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*48.2%*</TD><TD>*35.0%*</TD><TD>*63.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=9>Team TO (pts off): 18 (12)</TD></TR><TR class=oddrow><TD colSpan=14> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



*Flagrant Fouls:* None
*Technicals:* 5 CHICAGO ( C Duhon 2 ) NEWYORK ( A Davis 1, M Taylor 2 )
*Officials:* Marc Davis , Ron Garretson , Sean Wright 
*Attendance:* 21,268
*Time:* 02:44


----------



## knicksfan

Official As Of Msg:

According To Msg Ad Said That He Saw Someone Take A Swing At His Wife And That Is Why He Went Into The Crowd


----------



## knicksfan

"I SAW MY WIFE BEING THREATED I THOUGHT I HAD TO ACT THERE WAS NOT ENOUGH TIME FOR ME TO ALERT SECURITY"

straight from AD's mouth


----------



## USSKittyHawk

knicksfan said:


> Official As Of Msg:
> 
> According To Msg Ad Said That He Saw Someone Take A Swing At His Wife And That Is Why He Went Into The Crowd


What an idiot that threaten AD's wife. He gets kicks out of threatening women? Too bad AD didn't beat him to the ground. Some fans think it's ok to start crap in the stands and threaten players families.


----------



## Hakeem

What a painful loss. Every single game matters for you guys. My condolences.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Kitty said:


> What an idiot that threaten AD's wife. He gets kicks out of threatening women? Too bad AD didn't beat him to the ground. Some fans think it's ok to start crap in the stands and threaten players families.


More on this will come out, but don't take it as a given that AD's wife is a saint just because she's a player's wife. I don't want to give any judment til more info comes out, but the rumors I'm hearing is she brought it on herself (I didn't hear anything about hitting though).

I can understand the family thing, but idea to go into the crowd in my opinion. Security is around (the UC is packed with it), and if a woman is getting harrassed or about to be hit, the people around aren't just going to sit there. All it would've taken is one drunken idiot to do something stupid and you have yourself another brawl, Stern should give some punishment here.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> More on this will come out, but don't take it as a given that AD's wife is a saint just because she's a player's wife. I don't want to give any judment til more info comes out, *but the rumors I'm hearing is she brought it on herself (I didn't hear anything about hitting though).*


Even if she isn't a saint that gives a "man" the license to get into a possible physical confrontation with a female? You won't get any sympathy this way when it comes to a man threatening a lady. 



BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> I can understand the family thing, but idea to go into the crowd in my opinion. *Security is around (the UC is packed with it), and if a woman is getting harrassed or about to be hit, the people around aren't just going to sit there.* All it would've taken is one drunken idiot to do something stupid and you have yourself another brawl, Stern should give some punishment here.


It looks like security was sitting there relaxing while AD was standing in the stands for a while. He could have ordered some beer and some tacos befoe anyone realize he was even there. It was a poor reaction by security so just imagine if there was a physical altercation what would security do? Twindle their thumbs? Security response was horrible, we haven't learned anything from the Pacers and Detriot series. Finally, that lady was his wife so any "real" man would have checked to see if she was alright regardless if she was in the wrong or not.


----------



## alphadog

*Hey Kitty...*

I bet you're an emotional type, huh? I agree about all the stuff in the stands, though. No guy EVER has a right to physically challenge a woman. I tell all my daughter's dates...you make her cry...I make you cry. Anyway...back to the game. I'm not sure I agree with you on some points. You complain about Ariza not being in to defend and then when he is, he gives up the game winner without seriously challenging the shot. Its a tough call but I'd rather have Nate's quickness and strength on a guy 6'2. As far as Q....can we be sure he didn't have some discomfort? Good game offensively but he still struggles bigtime on D (except his game against LJ). Too many TOs,,,not enough from Frye....some really bad officiating. Just an ugly game in general. Jc is just not suited to be a starter and it showed. He really mixed in some great plays with a lot of horrible basketball.


----------



## USSKittyHawk

*Re: Hey Kitty...*



alphadog said:


> I bet you're an emotional type, huh? I agree about all the stuff in the stands, though. No guy EVER has a right to physically challenge a woman. I tell all my daughter's dates...you make her cry...I make you cry. Anyway...back to the game. I'm not sure I agree with you on some points. You complain about Ariza not being in to defend and then when he is, he gives up the game winner without seriously challenging the shot. Its a tough call but I'd rather have Nate's quickness and strength on a guy 6'2. As far as Q....can we be sure he didn't have some discomfort? Good game offensively but he still struggles bigtime on D (except his game against LJ). Too many TOs,,,not enough from Frye....some really bad officiating. Just an ugly game in general. Jc is just not suited to be a starter and it showed. He really mixed in some great plays with a lot of horrible basketball.


haha dog, why Kitty's have to be emotional? :biggrin: I'm not emotional like cry cry cry, but I will yell yell yell. Does that count? I made a guy leave out of the Garden one time when Jordan came back and played against the Knicks as a Wizard. He was talking smack, rooting for the Wizards and yes I admit I got a little out of hand. :angel: 

OK, back to the game. You know what play sticks in my mind, I have to find it in the game thread ut I will try to describe it. Crawford was on Ben and he just allows him to drive for the lay in to tie the game I believe. I thought Ariza did a good job in the 2nd qtr and contain him a little bit. Now with that said, we shouldn't judge Ariza on that one last play, because we shouldn't have been in that predicament in the first place. Frye is hitting a rookie wall, talk about losing confidence. He elected not to shoot wide open jumpers and just looks lost right now. The only bright spot was Lee and I thought Nate did a good job but his costly turnovers at the wrong time killed us. Larry has to get some of the blame as well for burying Q on the bench after having a hot start.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR

Kitty said:


> Even if she isn't a saint that gives a "man" the license to get into a possible physical confrontation with a female? You won't get any sympathy this way when it comes to a man threatening a lady.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like security was sitting there relaxing while AD was standing in the stands for a while. He could have ordered some beer and some tacos befoe anyone realize he was even there. It was a poor reaction by security so just imagine if there was a physical altercation what would security do? Twindle their thumbs? Security response was horrible, we haven't learned anything from the Pacers and Detriot series. Finally, that lady was his wife so any "real" man would have checked to see if she was alright regardless if she was in the wrong or not.


I disagree with 100% of what you said in regard to security at the UC, ALL security there is off-duty Chicago cops that absolutely take no crap from anyone, it is legendary. For all we know, Kendra just b-slapped the CEO of some huge brokerage group and he did'nt like it one bit. Or he could have just been some idiot. This is Chicago, we will know this morning, and we will let you know. The strange thing to me, the guy they were escorting out did not seem young, dumb, or out of control, and the cops were slowly leading him away, that is unusual...


----------



## USSKittyHawk

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> I disagree with 100% of what you said in regard to security at the UC, ALL security there is off-duty Chicago cops that absolutely take no crap from anyone, it is legendary. For all we know, Kendra just b-slapped the CEO of some huge brokerage group and he did'nt like it one bit. Or he could have just been some idiot. This is Chicago, we will know this morning, and we will let you know. The strange thing to me, the guy they were escorting out did not seem young, dumb, or out of control, and the cops were slowly leading him away, that is unusual...


The fact remains they didn't do a good job in this one particular episode and that is something they will be judge on. As soon as AD jump over the scorers table and walked up they should have intervene, but guess what they didn't and that's the issue that I have.


----------



## ace20004u

I would say good game for you guys but I have been watching enough Knick games to know that last night really wasn't so much a good game as you guys have been used to. Your Knicks fought hard but in the end couldn't get it done. Being a Bulls fan I am, of course, glad we won but I wish my fellow Bulls fans had gotten to see a typical game from Curry & Crawford, their play was a little off last night. 

On the AD incident, from what I heard, AD's wife Kendra was jumping up and down in the stands every time that NY scored and one of the Chicago fans 3 rows up, basically said "sit down this isn't the Garden this is the UC" and she took it upon herself to go up three rows and start yelling at him and pointing in his face and stuff. I am sure more will come out but thats what I heard.

peace out!

(kitty I am still hoping for that Curry insurance info! :biggrin: )


----------



## knicksfan

Right now EVERYBODY involved is saying that the guy started the confrontation with Kendra. Unless it comes from Kendra's mouth or the Commisioner's mouth or actually SOMEBODY'S MOUTH that is impartial to the situation I cannot believe that. What kind of smart woman in her 30's WE AIN'T TALKIN BOUT NO SLOPPY TEENAGER HERE starts a fight with fans of her husband's former team IN THERE ARENA with her two children sitting next to her. Either that's some REALLY irresponsible parenting by kendra WHICH I SEVERELY DOUBT or the drunk bulls fan tried some stupid **** WHICH I BELIEVE TO BE THE CASE.


----------



## knicksfan

AS OF A MEMBER OF THE BULLS BOARD:

AD'S WIFE WAS WAVING HER FINGER IN SOME GUY'S FACE AS SHE WAS CHEERING FOR HIM AND THE GUY TRIED TO PUSH THE FINGER AWAY FROM HIMSELF. THIS IS WHAT SOMEONE ON THE BULLS BOARD JUST SAID



Purely what someone else said this is nothing that I witnessed myself or saw on TV.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR

OK, I have just spent 2 hours of wheeltime listening to Chicago sportsradio.

They have had 8-10 callers on that were in the 3 rows directly behind the Davis family. At least 7 caller said the exact same thing:

No swearing, no namecalling, no physical touching, and above all no threatening gestures from EITHER side. The immediate fans were removed for questioning and were allowed back to their seats because eveyones story matched, and I'm afraid it seems like this is being blown completely out of proportion.

To capsulize: With a couple of minutes left in the OT a offensive foul was called on Kirk when he was battling for a rebound with AD (looked like a terrible call to me also... it was a classic no call at best at that point in the game), the crowd went nuts, booing like crazy including the rows behind the Davis family. Kendra stood up and asked them to stop because it was disturbing to their son, and the booing got louder, but she continued to stand, that when people started yelling for her to sit down in front. AD must have seen fans yelling at Kendra and had to make a flash judgement to make sure his family was OK, I am a husband and a father and would have done the same thing. Everybody said AD was calm and just asked Kendra if everything was OK. Security did'nt bust heads because there were no crimes committed. The fans were hot because they did not want to miss the end of overtime over something that was not a big deal.

I feel sorry for AD, we like him alot in Chicago, but because it proceeded after a fight on the court you wonder how the league office will react. I hope that they take his years of being a statesman for the league into account, and only give him a one game suspension, or some token slap on the wrist.


----------



## knicksfan

can someone in here post at least a still pic or maybe a video of the incident? including the part when kendra looked like she was talking to/screaming at the fan


----------



## USSKittyHawk

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> OK, I have just spent 2 hours of wheeltime listening to Chicago sportsradio.
> 
> They have had 8-10 callers on that were in the 3 rows directly behind the Davis family. At least 7 caller said the exact same thing:
> 
> No swearing, no namecalling, no physical touching, and above all no threatening gestures from EITHER side. The immediate fans were removed for questioning and were allowed back to their seats because eveyones story matched, and I'm afraid it seems like this is being blown completely out of proportion.
> 
> To capsulize: With a couple of minutes left in the OT a offensive foul was called on Kirk when he was battling for a rebound with AD (looked like a terrible call to me also... it was a classic no call at best at that point in the game), the crowd went nuts, booing like crazy including the rows behind the Davis family. Kendra stood up and asked them to stop because it was disturbing to their son, and the booing got louder, but she continued to stand, that when people started yelling for her to sit down in front. AD must have seen fans yelling at Kendra and had to make a flash judgement to make sure his family was OK, I am a husband and a father and would have done the same thing. Everybody said AD was calm and just asked Kendra if everything was OK. Security did'nt bust heads because there were no crimes committed. The fans were hot because they did not want to miss the end of overtime over something that was not a big deal.
> 
> I feel sorry for AD, we like him alot in Chicago, but because it proceeded after a fight on the court you wonder how the league office will react. I hope that they take his years of being a statesman for the league into account, and only give him a one game suspension, or some token slap on the wrist.


Thanks Spin for the update! :greatjob:I hope Stern dosen't smack him with a lengthy suspension and should take into consideration that he is a good guy on and off the court and have been a role model to a lot of folks.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR

knicksfan said:


> can someone in here post at least a still pic or maybe a video of the incident? including the part when kendra looked like she was talking to/screaming at the fan


That might be hard to come by because it happened during a timeout. If I see something I'll throw it on here.


----------



## knicksfan

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> That might be hard to come by because it happened during a timeout. If I see something I'll throw it on here.


Thanks spin, MUCH appreciated


----------



## KVIP112

we better pick it up, 23 turnovers or somethin like that, we cant win a game with that many turnovers, the 6 game winning streak came to an end i knew that was gonna happen sometime but i thought we would pick it up sometime right after that but i guess not, we lost 3 in a row now and most likely 4 vs the pistons tonight, i think and know that we will play better after a L or a W vs the pistons as long as we dont get blown out, if we play D tight off the pick and roll and get a hand up all the time we'll be fine, and we need to prevent the turnovers vs the pistons D, if we do this we can maybe win this game and hopefully some after when marbs gets back


----------

